

US Marines Ban Twitter, MySpace and Facebook - insomniamedia
http://crenk.com/us-marines-ban-twitter-myspace-and-facebook/

======
RobKohr
When you are using a social network, you are talking about what you are doing.
When you are in the military, that typically is not something you want on the
internet.

Seems to make sense.

~~~
makmanalp
That's really not an argument. It's obvious that the marines are _trusted_ not
to do that, because there are a million other methods of communicating on the
net (it was made for that, right?) and if a marine wanted to, they could leak
information quite easily. The only effective way to bar them would be to just
not give internet access.

~~~
philwelch
The main method seems to be email, and if they're similarly restricted to DoD
mail servers, they can apply censorship on the server side.

Before the time of the internet, letters home were routinely censored and
redacted before being sent.

------
jsares
It says they placed a network wide ban on them, I wonder how tight their
security is. Can it be bypassed with a proxy or VPN? It seems the real issue
is "...links to malicious sites in the hope a marine on R&R ... might click on
them", they would be better served by locking down the systems that are
accessing the Web, having an IDS and educating the soldiers on cyber risks.

